# SOLID GOLD grain-free



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Solid Gold makes a grain-free formula, "Barking at the Moon". I haven't seen anyone mention this brand being in their rotation. The ingredients look pretty good, and Solid Gold has a good reputation.

Description: Barking at the Moon

Grain Free, High Protein, Low Carbohydrate dry dog food for performance dogs.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein, min 41%
Crude Fat, min 20%
Crude Fiber, max 4%
Moisture, max 10%

465 kcal / cup
Ingredients

Ocean Fish Meal, Beef, Potatoes, Potato Protein, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavoring, Salmon Oil (source of DHA), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Dried Chicory Root, Parsley Flakes, Pumpkin Meal, Almond Oil, Sesame Oil, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Thyme, Blueberries, Cranberries, Carrots, Broccoli, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Panthothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin), Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

My primary concern here is that Solid Gold is made by Diamond and fish meal is the first ingredient. Until they can certify that their suppliers are entirely ethoxyquin-free, I'd personally stay away.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of Solid Gold, it seems like they find ways to cheapen their ingiridents and use flashy packaging to distract people. I think they have a line called Holistique blendz that pretty much all grain, which is terrible for duping the owner to think that its "holistic" so it must be great. 

For this food, I prefer to see a named fish meal, not just generic ocean fish, even though its high protein, theres no way of knowing how much of it comes from fish or potato protein which is often used to bulk up the protein content. The rest looks ok, though I prefer to see salmon oil listed before canola oil.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> My primary concern here is that Solid Gold is made by Diamond and fish meal is the first ingredient. Until they can certify that their suppliers are entirely ethoxyquin-free, I'd personally stay away.


This is a total deal breaker for me. I'd stay away from it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with everyone also on this brand! With all the diamond recalis I just stick away from their products!:frown:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I wouldn't touch this food with a ten foot pole. I HATE "Ocean fish meal". What Ocean, what fish, can we get any more vague?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Solid Gold has recently replaced the ocean fish meal with Salmon Meal as the first ingredient.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Solid Gold has recently replaced the ocean fish meal with Salmon Meal as the first ingredient.


Better, perhaps, but without any willingness to certify that neither the manufacturer *nor their suppliers in any step in the supply chain *use ethoxyquin to preserve fish meal, I'm still not going to touch it. Especially not when it's the main ingredient.

Some manufacturers weasel-word it to say that they don't add ethoxyquin. But it could still be there unless they can certify in no uncertain terms that it's not used before it reaches their plant.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> Better, perhaps, but without any willingness to certify that neither the manufacturer *nor their suppliers in any step in the supply chain *use ethoxyquin to preserve fish meal, I'm still not going to touch it. Especially not when it's the main ingredient.
> 
> Some manufacturers weasel-word it to say that they don't add ethoxyquin. But it could still be there unless they can certify in no uncertain terms that it's not used before it reaches their plant.


there is no question its being used as diamond's suppliers preserve with E and they manufacture the food for solid gold.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

If you are willing to spend the money on Solid Gold, there are better choices, in my opinion, in the same money bracket as this.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> If you are willing to spend the money on Solid Gold, there are better choices, in my opinion, in the same money bracket as this.


I currently feed Acana grain-free and Horizon Legacy. I was looking into expanding the rotation without including any Natura products. I was browsing at Solid Gold among other brands such as Canidae grain-free. Solid Gold has been in business since 1975 and was the very first all-natural food. It was developed by a Great Dane breeder who traveled to Germany and picked up formulas from German dog food brands. Solid Gold has been around a long time, and seems to have a very solid customer base.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I currently feed Acana grain-free and Horizon Legacy. I was looking into expanding the rotation without including any Natura products. I was browsing at Solid Gold among other brands such as Canidae grain-free. Solid Gold has been in business since 1975 and was the very first all-natural food. It was developed by a Great Dane breeder who traveled to Germany and picked up formulas from German dog food brands. * Solid Gold has been around a long time, and seems to have a very solid customer base.*


I don't know what that has to do with the food's quality. the same can be said of Pedigree, Ol Roy, Beneful and the rest of the crap foods.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> I don't know what that has to do with the food's quality. the same can be said of Pedigree, Ol Roy, Beneful and the rest of the crap foods.



^^^ agreed :smile:


Champion Foods has been around since the mid 70's as well.


Regardless, Solid Gold is still a Diamond product.


----------

